# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Θεση εργασιας ηλεκτρονικου

## sakis

Αναζηταμε  νεαρουλη που να εχει παθος με ηλεκτρονικα ηχητικα συτηματα .
Προυποθεσεις 
1) κεφι ορεξη για δουλεια και γνωση και εξαιρετικη μνημη 
2) Φιλοτιμο και ευγενικη φυσιογνωμια 
3) Ηλικια το πολυ μεχρι 25 ετων 
4) Εκπληρωμενες στρατιωτικες υποχρεωσεις 
5) θα εκτιμηθει γενικα να μενει σε μια σχετικα κοντινη αποσταση 
6) Διπλωμα οδηγησης μηχανης και αυτοκινητου καλοδεχουμενο αλλα οχι απαραιτητο 
7) Πτυχιο η αλλο αποδεικτικο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο 
 :Cool:  χομπιστας που κανει κατασκευες στο σπιτι του η στην δουλεια του ειναι το ιδανικο 
9) Θεωρια δεν χρειαζεται  ομως ορεξη για να μαθει ειναι απαραιτητη
10) τα οποια πραγματα εχεις κανει θα πρεπει να εχουν σχεση με κατσαβιδι και οχι με θεωρια ιδανικα αν αυτα ειχαν να κανουν με ηχο
11) Αγγλικα ειναι απαραιτητα τουλαχιστον σε επιπεδο για ορους Audio 

Παρεχουμε 
Πρωτο μισθο 500 ευρω καθαρα   για 5 μερες εργασια 7 ωρες την ημερα
Ευελικτο ωραριο εργασιας αλλα γενικα ψαχνουμε για full time πακετο συν υπερωριες πληρωμενες ( ατομα που την ψαχνουν για part time  δεν θελουμε ) 
Κανονικη ασφαλιση για αυτη την εργασια
Η εργασια αυτη θα διαρκεσει για δυο μηνες  και απο εκει και μετα  μισθος αναλογως προσοντων ( προφανως απο 500 και πανω ) . 

Μας ενδιαφερει ενα καλο παιδι  να τον παρουμε απο το μηδεν και να επενδυσουμε πανω του να τον κανουμε αστερακι .

Γενικα θα ηθελα να αποφυγω ατομα του software και των υπολογιστων, δικτυαδες, τεχνιτες συναγερμων και καμερων , ψωναρες , Ζηταμε ανθρωπο που να εχει ηδη επαφη με το κολλητηρι και το κατσαβιδι και εαν ειναι δυνατον ανθρωπο του audio ....

Βιογραφικα μικρο ρολο θα παιξουν αλλα αν καποιος το επιθυμει echoamps@gmail.com

----------

George37 (07-05-17)

----------

